# ترجمة الكتاب المقدس للغة العربية



## مايكل (27 أكتوبر 2005)

*ترجمة الكتاب المقدس للغة العربية*

ترجمة الكتاب المقدس للغة العربية 

الترجمات الحديثة
الكتاب المقدس بعهديه
. فى عام 1857 م لندن. قام فارس الشدياق ووليم واطس بترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلي العربية . وقام بنشره من جديد الأب إبراهيم شروخ عام 1982
فى عام 1865 م بيروت. قام بطرس البستاني والمرسلان الإنجيليان عالي سميث وكرنيليوس فاندايك بترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية وهذب عباراته وقواعدة النحوية الشيخ ناصيف اليازجي والشيخ يوسف الأسير. وقد أصبحت هذه الترجمة من أشهر الترجمات العربية للكتاب المقدس وأوسعها انتشاراً في البلدان التى تتكلم العربي .
. فى عام 1875 – 1878 الموصل، العراق. قام الأسقف يوسف اقليموس داود بترجمته إلى العربية
. فى عام 1876 – 188. اليسوعية، بيروت. قام إبراهيم اليازجي والآباء اليسوعيون أوغسطينوس روده وفيليب كوش وجوزيف روز وجوزيف فان هام بترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية . تميزت هذه الترجمة بمتانة أسلوب إبراهيم اليازجي وبلاغته وبجمال الإخراج الطباعي. أستعملها كاثوليك الشرق الناطقين باللغة العربية .
. عام 1982 – 1987 بيروت. نشرت الترجمة اليسوعية (1881) المنقحة. والتى قام بها الآباء اليسوعيون انطوان اودو وصبحي حموي ورنيه لافنان
. عام 1988 نشر كتاب الحياة . وبه ترجمة تفسيرية
. عام 1993 بيروت. قامت جمعية الكتاب المقدس. قامت بصباغة الأسلوب العربي الشاعر يوسف الخال مع آخرين

سفر المزامير

. عام 1954 بيروت. قام رزق الله عرمان قله بترجمته إلي العربية نقلاً الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية
. عام 196. بيروت. قام  الأب عفيف عسيران بترجمه
. عام 1961 القاهرة. قام  الآباء الدومينيكان بترجمه الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية
. عام 1982 القدس. ترجمة اللجنة البطريركية لليتورجيا

العهد الجديد

. فى عام 1903 م أورشليم. نشر تقسيم قراءات العهد الجديد مرتبة حسب أشهر السنة الطقسية وقد قام بتنقيحه بالاستناد إلي الترجمة الإنجيلية واليسوعية والشويرية والنص اليوناني وهبة الله صروف. وقام بننشره من جديد مطرانية بيروت للروم الأرثوذكس عام 1983
. فى عام 1953 م بيروت. المعروفة بالبوليسية نسبة إلى الأب البوليسي جورج فاخوري ونقل الترجمة إلى عصر جديد في ترجمات الإنجيل إلي العربية أسلوباً وتبوبياً وإخراجاً
. عام 1969 م بيروت. قام به الأب صبحي حموي والأب يوسف فوشاقجي وقام بتهذيب عباراته الأستاذ بطرس البستاني . نشرته المطبعة الكاثوليكية
. فى عام 1973 ترجم في القاهرة. طبع في بيروت. قام بترجمته جون طومسيون وبطرس عبد الملك. هو فى الأصل تنقيح لترجمة بيروت الإنجيلية (1865) صدر في نشرات مصورة وقد جمعت في كتاب واحد وقام بتنقيحها الدكتور جبرائيل جبور
. فى عام 1978 م بيروت. جمعية الكتاب المقدس. قام بصياغة أسلوبه العربي الشاعر يوسف الخال. وتعتبر هذه الترجمة أول ترجمة عربية وضعتها لجنة من علماء لاهوتيين تنتمي إلي مختلف الطوائف المسيحية من إنجيلية وكاثوليكية وأرثوذكسية .
. عام 1982 بيروت. قام بترجمته الخوري الماروني يوسف عون . ترجمته إلي العربية عن الترجمة السريانية المعروفة بالفشيطتو
. عام 1982 كتاب الحياة . وهى ترجمة تفسيرية . قام بها الأستاذان جورج حصني وسعيد باز
. عام 1987 – 1992 الكسليك، لبنان. ترجمه إلى العربية الآباء يوحنا قمير وبطرس القزي ويوحنا خوند وروفائيل مطر. وفي الحواشي شروح إضافية تفسيرية . صدر بطبعة فاخرة
. عام 1993 الإنجيل الشريف. صدر خصيصاً للعرب في شمالي إفريقيا. ترجمه إلي العربية صبحي ملك

الأناجيل الأربعة

. عام 1935 القاهرة. قام بالترجمة بإشراف الكلية الإكليريكية للأقباط الأرثوذكس
. عام 1978 القاهرة. قام بها لجنة أرثوذكسية مؤلفة من الأنبا غريغوريوس والأساتذة زكي شنودة ومراد كامل وباهور لبيب وحلمي مراد. نشرته وصدرت عن دار المعارف
. عام 1991 القدس. ترجمة الأخ أبو الطيب القدسي وأسماه "الإنجيل": الترجمة القدسية الأناجيل السنية"


====================================================================

الترجمات القديمة 

فى عام 639 م أو حوالى هذا العام طلب القائد العربي عمر بن سعد ابن أبي وقاص من البطريرك اليعقوبي يوحنا أن يضع ترجمة الإنجيل في اللغة العربية . 
وفى عام 675 م أو حوالى هذا العام فى أسبانيا إشبيلية،. قام الأسقف يوحنا بترجة الكتاب المقدس، 
فى عام 867  فى مكتبة دير سانت كاترين بسيناء رقم عربي 151. ترجمة أعمال الرسل والرسائل كلها وقد نشرها هارفي ستال عام 1985
. حوالي 687م قام حنين بن اسحق الكتاب المقدس بترجمة السبعينية اليونانية. . (مفقودة)
. حوالي 693م  قام العالم اليهودي سعيد الفيوم بترجمة أسفار التوراة الخمسة وأشعيا. . نشرت عام 1983
. حوالي 693 . قام الحفص ابن ألبر القوط بترجمة المزامير بأسلوب شعري. نشرت عام 1994 في فرنسا
. قام أبو الفرج عبد الله بن الطيب (المتوفي عام 1043) بترجمة الدياطسرون أي الأناجيل الأربعة موضوعه في إنجيل واحد ترجمه عن السريانية وقد طبع بروما عام 1888 ثم ببيروت 1935

 . فى عام 1125م   قام هبة الله ابن العسال بترجمة الأناجيل فى ألأسكندرية 
. عام 1264 م ترجم العهد الجديد. رومية. وقد طبعه وليم واطس عام 1866 في لندن لفائدة الكنائس الشرقية
. عام 1516 م تمت ترجمة المزاميرفى جنوه إيطاليا
. عام 1526 م ترجم العهد القديم . رومية. وقد طبعه وليم واطس عام 1866 في لندن لفائدة الكنائس الشرقية
. عام 1573 م ترجم رسالة غلاطية. هايدلبرغ فى ألمانيا
. عام 1591 م ترجمة الأناجيل. رومية
. عام 1625 م تم ترجمة العهد الجديد. ليدن، هولندا


. عام 1654 م تم ترجمة أسفار التوراة الخمسة. باريس
عام 1657 م تم ترجمة أسفار التوراة الخمسة. لندن
. عام 1671 م ترجم الكتاب المقدس بعهديه مع الرسائل والأعمال والرؤيا في التوراة السبعينية. صدرت في رومية. وقد كان النص العربي مع النص اللاتيني . تكمن أهميتها في أنها أول ترجمة كاملة للكتاب المقدس في اللغة العربية، وعلى مصطلحاتها ارتكزت الترجمات العربية المهمة للكتاب المقدس التي صدرت في القرن التاسع عشر. عرفت بالبروباغندا
. عام 1706 م ترجم المزامير. فى حلب، سوريا
. عام 1725 م ترجم المزامير. لندن. جمعية نشر المعارف المسيحية
. عام 1727 م ترجم العهد الجديد . لندن، جمعية نشر المعارف المسيحية
.فى عام 1735 م ترجم المزامير. الشوير، لبنان
. عام 1752 م تم ترجمة الكتاب المقدس طبعة روفاييل الطوخي عن القبطية بروما
. عام 1816 م قام هنري مارتن بترجمة العهد الجديد. كالكوتا، الهند. 
. عام 1822 قام هنري مارتن لندن بترجمة الكتاب المقدس كاملاً . يشمل العهد الجديد .


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (5 نوفمبر 2005)

مدري
انا مسلم

يصير اقرى التورات ولا حرام


----------



## استفانوس (5 نوفمبر 2005)

اليكس المسلمه قال:
			
		

> مدري
> انا مسلم
> 
> يصير اقرى التورات ولا حرام


نعم يحق لك
لانك انسان
ولان لك عقل يفكر
ويميز

وعليك اكتشاف الحقيقة
ولكن قبل ان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس اطلب من الله
ان يفتح عيناك


----------



## ليشع حبيب يوسف (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترجمة الكتاب المقدس للغة العربية*

*سامحونى يا اخوتى 
للأسف ترجمة فان دايك متأثرة إلى حد بعيد فى كثير من النقاط بالعقيدة البروتستانتية ، أعتقد أن الترجمة المسماة بالترجمة المشتركة أفضل بكثير ، ولكن الترجمة اليسوعية تفوقهم وإن كانت الألفاظ والكلمات المستخدمة صعبة .
ليشع حبيب يوسف*


----------

